# Ideas for Christian bachelor party



## Tim

I am looking for ideas for a bachelor party for my brother. We want to have games or other activities for my brother, the groom, and the other men that are fun, encouraging, and edifying. 

All of the men in attendance will be from our church. 

Suggestions?


----------



## JM

Paintball?


----------



## Jack K

The night before my wedding I gathered the guys to pray for us. A good friend hosted. It was a valuable time. Not to be overly serious and "spiritual," but whatever games you end up doing, I can recommend the prayer session be part of it.

Paintball sounds fun too, though.


----------



## Curt

John Calvin jumping out of a cake?


----------



## Wannabee

We shot skeet and targets for my son's bach party. Then we had a cookout around a campfire.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Whatever games and frivolity is employed, end it with a sharing by those happily married with words of advice and counsel on the keys to success for a long and God glorifying marriage. Send your brother off with this wise counsel from others and he will remember you often in the years to come.

AMR


----------



## MLCOPE2

I'm gonna go with what he said. Also, you should totally paintball! It's a blast!


----------



## nicnap

Wannabee said:


> We shot skeet and targets for my son's bach party. Then we had a cookout around a campfire.


 
This is exactly what I did for my cousin's bachelor party. It was a very fun time. We had all sorts of shooting contests as well. But, we lived WAY out in the country and have lots of guns. If you don't have the access to fire arms, I would suggest even inviting the women folk over, having a cookout, and some sort of game night of men against women (something like Cranium). I've been apart of those too & they are fun. I would also say, go for a golf weekend. Find a NICE course & have the guys chip in to pay for his round. As everyone else has said, begin/end it with prayer and Scripture selections.


----------

